# Snakes On The Forum



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Couple weeks ago while prowling a downtown area where some buildings were gonna be razed, I found these little rascals under some boards. There were 7 of them. As their chances for survival were practically nil , once demolition & excavation began, I caught them all , put them in a plastic bottle, took them home and placed them in my terrarium. The I went out & bought them some crickets to eat.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

They have been doing well. One died from unknown causes, but the other 6 have been munching down on crickets and growing. Today, I released them and watched them squirm their merry way through the rocks and grass.[]
  Good bye and good luck l'il snakes.


----------



## HAKZAW1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Did they ask for crickets??  Cant tell for sure from great photo, but I dont think that kind of snake eats crickets, earthworms maybe, more likely tiny snakes and lizards.  Was this in Tenn.?  For sure they an non-poisonous, 'ground /brown snake' not very good eatin', dont ge big.etc.     If not kept too warm and the are healthy --they wont starve for many weeks but give them fresh water DAILY(change water  bowl often) and mist them Give places to hid under , like where you found them.. and remember 'the only good snake is a alive, left-alone snake' they were here first.


----------



## Digger George (Apr 22, 2007)

very inspirational brotha! you gota treat snakes with respect[]

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1248933044


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 22, 2007)

hi whiskeyman,  i'm so glad you came to there rescue.   rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

_"Did the snakes ask for crickets?"_

Sure they did...even sent me an Email.[]

 Maybe you better tell the snakes they don't eat crickets.I bought 4 dozen and there's about 8 crickets left.  Like I stated they were munching crickets and growing. How do I know they were growing ? They were shedding their skins.
 I always treat snakes with care and respect....unless poisonous and left with no other options...( which has happened but once in my 50 years of catching and keeping snakes as "temporary" pets.)


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

RHONA...Thanks. I try to aid and assist my fellow critters.
 I was amazed to even find them where they were. One block from the Main Street downtown and right off the edge of the Parkway. There's an abandoned junk yard, old house and another cinderblock building that  are due to be demolished.  No creek, no woods, just some scrub brush and weeds...and the boards they were under were right beside the parking lot's edge...Odd indeed.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

I spotted one dead snake lying upon the top of the boards and out of curosity I turned the boards over...a Blue Tailed Skink ( lizard) was the first thing I saw scurry away...Then: I saw the snakes...in two clusters. Made sure they weren't poisonous, before I picked them up and put them in a bottle.


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whiskeyman,
 I hate it when my stupidity shows but I have to ask.....didn't the snakes try to run when you overturned the board?
 Why didn't they bite you....? I know  you said they weren't poisoneous but non poisonous snakes bite too, don't they?
 Thanks,


----------



## capsoda (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Charlie, Good going man. I try to move snakes out of harms was when I see them. The wife thinks I'm nuts when I pick up rattlers and moccasins but I never been bit except by one really excited coachwhip. Got the tip of one of my fingers in his mouth and that really smarted. Snakes keep the pests down around here.


----------



## LC (Apr 23, 2007)

I took four, four foot black snakes out of my neighbors house for him back early last summer. He had an air vent screen come off the end of the foundation, apparently, old Mamma Snake must have went in and made a nest. Only one room with crawl space underneath, and a finished basement in the rest. The snakes got into the living area of the basement, and must have been living in there since they had hatched. Before we found the screen off the air vent of the house. I assumed the snake got in by some odd way. Took the first one out and tossed it into the weeds in the field. Thought that was the end of it, till the old Gentleman called me again the next day, saying he had one up on a small table by a wall knocking off pictures. Anyway we finally got them all out. I fixed the air vent for him and no further incidents of any more snakes in the house. I found it quite funny they were in there all that time and got that big without ever being spotted. I handled a couple of Rattlers while being stationed in the service out in Texas but as a rule, I try and stay away from the poisonous ones if I can. 
     I used to catch a lot of  black snakes and garden snakes for fun, and bring them home when I was a youngster, drove my Mother nuts. Turned a three foot black snake loose in tenth grade study hall one afternoon in school. DON'T EVER DO THAT! That was a major mistake, never heard so much screaming and books being thrown all over the place in my life. Not saying that after being ratted out by one of the girls who saw me turn it loose, I was sent to the office and got the whipping of my life. I thought the principal was never going to stop swinging that paddle!


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job, when I'm digging I occasionally come across a baby black rat or a ring neck and many red back salamanders.  I try to move them and even worms out of harms way.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 23, 2007)

MARJORIE..what you asked was *not* showing any stupidity at all. Recall the cold snap we had a couple weeks ago?  That was when I caught the snakes. They were huddled together for warmth and too sluggish to bite...or get away.
 After I got them in the house they got pretty active and one tried to bite several times, but I had a proper grip on him. After they got used to me putting in their water, etc...they no longer offered to bite, but did try to get away from my grasp.

 And yes...all snakes will bite gven the opportunity and enough provocation. Quick movements and loud noises will get them agitated to the point they will bite.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 23, 2007)

WARREN, COBALT & LC...I see we are all of similar minds when it comes to snakes. 
 I have several funny ( to me) snake stories and one not so funny. Will get them typed up and post later, if I can remember all the details.


----------



## acls (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey whiskeyman.  Way to go on the snake rescue.  I am one of those guys who thinks that snakes are pretty cool, and meet a lot of people who do not.  It's great to see we have so many people who respect nature on our forum.


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Whiskeyman,
 I appreciate your reply and kindnesses to Mother Natures creatures....I will aspire!


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2007)

ACLS...pleased ta meetcha. I encounter Peeps all the time who have killed a Garter snake or a Water snake and sworn up & down it was a Copperhead and strutted around like they were "tuff stuff."  [] 
 If only theyd take the time to learn.[&:]

 MARJORIE...yer quite welcome..."keep on, keepin' on"...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2007)

I was in the 4th grade when this occurred:[/align]After school let out one early Spring day, I went up into the Knobs ( forested hills & hollows), just to mingle my Self with Nature....and be alone.[/align]As I approached a  flooded washout near a small stream, I saw dozens of  Garter snakes....who quickly entered the  washout and submerged beneathe the floating leaves. I took off my shoes, and went in after them. I managed to catch aboout 12 and only got bit once. Can't recall what I put them in, maybe my Lunch bucket. When I arrived home with the snakes, I placed them in a 5 gallon bucket , put a brick on the lid, and went in the house. About an hour later my Father approached me and told me in no uncertain terms  to get rid of the snakes. It was dark by now, and no way was I going to take them all way back to the woods, so I released them in the backyard. There was a huge plowed field back there and I figgered they'd  be okay. I piddled around outside a while longer, then went in the house. My Father asked me if I got rid of the snakes and I replied yes....they're gone.[/align]He inquired , all of them ? All, I said.[/align] [/align]Next day was a Saturday and that morning I was sitting in my window watching the neighbor hang out clothes. She bent over to reach in her clothes basket for a garment, paused , and then let out an awful screech. Quickly she turned and ran in her house, returning with a broom , with which she began smacking the grassy ground furiously. My Father heard the commotion ( figgers), and went over there to see what the problem was. I saw him look down at the ground, then back up at me sitting in my window. Then he headed for the house. It slowly dawned on me what had happened: one of the Garter snakes had strayed into the neighbor's yard and about gave her a heart attack.. My father soon verified my fears and wasted no time wearing my hind end out more furiously than the neighbor had the snake. ROFL.[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2007)

COBALT...a few years ago I was a volunteer with the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency. One thing we did was search areas for Salamanders.
 While at the local park, I discovered  a previously unknown Salamander for this area.
 Good thing I had my digital camera, else there'd be no "proof." I no longer have the pic, but I did email it to the local Park Naturalist, who made an "official"  record of my find.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 25, 2007)

It's hard to turn a rock over where I live without finding red backs underneath.  Occasionally I find a marbled or large slimeys.  If you've ever picked up one of those you will remember it.  I try and put a small rock or stick down first before putting the rock back down so nothing gets squished.  I'm always amazed at how many people think a common water snake is a copperhead.  They are kind of nasty as far as snakes go.


----------



## Pontiled (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad to see so many people who don't kill non-poisonous snakes! I'm one of those people.  On the other hand, I have no problem with people who kill the poisonous ones.

 I was raised on a rather large farm when I was a kid. Every once in a while, my uncle would come in from the far field to get his shotgun.  We knew he had found another rattle snake.  In the mountains, they could be anywhere.

 Years later, I was in Jamestown, N.Y., where we were digging a long trench to "mine out" the old bottles that were there.  There was no indication of poisonous snakes there, just the quite common ones that were non-poisonous. After we had dug the trench, we began taking out the surface material and, out of nowhere, there was a rattle snake making its buzzing sound.  Everyone else jumped back, but I was left standing in the hole with a shovel in my hand.  The snake was dispatched very quickly.  

 Let me see someone try to kill a black snake and they'll have another problem to deal with!  Me!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, it is very nice to see my fellow bottle hounds are respectful of snakes, I have worked proffesionaly with snakes both in captivity and in the wild for over 30 years, and have dedicated my life to studying, keeping, breeding, and teaching people the importance of snakes, ALL snakes, Venomous and non venomous. I have handled hundreds of species in all corners of the globe, from Papua New Guinea to Arizona. I have worked with cobras, mambas, many viper species, and all the giant Pythons, Anacondas etc... and in the US hundreds of Rattlesnakes; one of my personal favorites. In all my years I have never been bitten by a venomous snake. We must remember venomous snakes have venom for feeding, it is needed to secure prey NOT for protection; that is what the rattle is for! Snakes do not want to waste it on you, most venomous snakes are cryptyicly colored and blend in to their surroundings and will sit quite praying you do not see them (Like the one pontiled saw, it did not just apear it was there and only made its presence known when it thougt the jig was up) if they can seek a means of escape they will, if not and they think they have been spotted they will warn you before they bite you. Cobras will spread a hood to warn before they bite, this venom is vital and not to be wasted, food dosn't come easy for snakes so they must have it fully ready when needed, they can also control the amount of venom injected, for example a Diamond back rattler would not use the same amount of venom to kill a small rat as it would a larger cotton tail rabbit. The same applies to humans, if the snake is real pissed off it could hit you with a full bite, or as most bites in the US are, it could be a dry bite with no venom injected what so ever. Another factor is if the individual snake has just used its venom to eat it takes them a while to build up another supply, so if you are bitten after this meal you will never get a full dose. Only 10 to 15 people a year die in the US out of the hundreds of reported bites. These fatalities are usually due to allergic reaction or complication , most of these bites are made up of people screwing with them or accidently stepping on them. The average healthy person will not die from a bite, it will be unpleasent, but you will survive.  If you live in venomous snake country you should always be aware of where you step, leave them alone and they will do the same. They do not attack people! Snakes ALL snakes are vital to the ecosystems they inhabit, snakes control rodent populations, and are a food source for so many other animals.

 Whiskyman, what you found was a group of DeKays snakes this species has a good size range in the eastern half of the US, and is commonly found in urban vacant lots. Your cage set up for them looks great, yes they are insectivours, and will eat crickets grasshoppers earthworms and other soft bodied insects. Keep fresh water avaliable at all times, I would not mist them to much, only if they are not shedding properly, to much moisture in a captive condition can lead to skin blisters. They will cluster to breed this time of year, the females do not lay eggs they will give birth to LIVE young in late August or early September like Garter and water snakes. FYI, Timber Rattlesnakes are becoming rearer in the Northeastern part of their range and already have been extripated from much of there former range, PLEASE do not kill Timber rattlesnakes, I would like for my children to be able to see such an amazing creature in its natural habitat, and for them to be able to do the same when they have children. We do not have the right to choose what species is worth more, they are all part of the natural system and all deserve the same respect.  Did I mention at all that I love to dig bottles as much as I love snakes?

 Sincerly,
 Lou


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2007)

That was a very interesting article you passed on the the group, I enjoyed reading it. I have always been infatuated with snakes, do not believe I would want to roam the earth in search of the poison ones though ! 
    I did have a small side winder in a cage in my garage for about a whole summer, friend of mine was out west, caught it and brought it home. I bought white mice to feed it. I put the mouse in the cage, watched that mouse crawl all over that snake. The snake just layed there and flinched when ever the mouse would touch it. I could not figure out what the devil was going on! Anyway, I finally realized that rhe snake was shedding its skin, and I did not even notice it at the time Once it shed its skin, the mouse did not get the chance to get chummy if you get me meaning !


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 28, 2007)

I am very bothered by snakes, and would most likely only kill one if I had too. Otherwise I would be five miles away in thirty seconds. Now my best friend loves snakes; however, I personally think he's borderline insane. 

 The weird thing is that my grandfather, and great grandfather hunted snakes to eat. I guessed that skipped a couple of generations. That's why I tend to stick to fleamarkets, eBay, and antique shops for my collecting needs. There are a couple of great places that I think would actually be good places to find bottles; however, I'm not going anywhere near them this summer. They're in some really snakey places that I don't want to be in when my nolegged friends are out. 

 I'll just have to wait till winter.

 As for Salamanders, the guy I work with and myself found one hanging out in the shop about a week ago. This thing was at least four inchs long, and black. We took it outside and left it in the rain so that it's skin wouldn't completely dry out. Our shop is near a drainage pond, and we get the usual amphibious intruders this time of the year. I couldn't count how many frogs I have taken out of there. This was my first Salamander though.


----------



## LC (Apr 28, 2007)

A friend of mine was raised in Adams County Ohio about twenty miles east of where I live. He used to tell me about a cave where he and others played when they were Kids. Said they always found arrow heads on the bare ground in front of the cave after it would rain. He said none of them ever crawled in the cave to look around. He said he would take me to it at some time in place, but regretfully I lost him my best friend to a heart attack before we ever got there. Still think of that cave off and on, and can just visulize all kinds of artifacts laying around in it, or artifacts that could be escavated out of the ground inside it. That is Copperhead country, but that would not keep me out of that cave if I knew where it was.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

REPTILEKEEPER...thanks for sharing all that information...

 MORBIOUS...no need ta worry about snakes when hunting/diggin' bottles - they can sense you long before you see them, and usually hide or crawl away...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

When my younger brother was about 16, he was out riding his motorcycle in a nearby hilly subdivision. It was getting close to dusk when he saw a snake in the road, He stopped his bike, and got off to get the snake out of the road. As he reached down to pick it up, he realized it was a Copperhead, - tried to draw his hand back, but it struck - nailing the side of his little finger. He then got a long stick and "forced " the snake to move out of the road. Next he got a piece of broken glass and slashed his finger, then sucked the blood/poison out. Getting back on his bike, he quickly drove home and Mom took him to the hospital....he remained there a couple days.[/align]I lost my brother to cancer a few years ago, but he was still an admirer of snakes. Even while ill, he'd go rattlesnake hunting , and kept a small one in a terrarium in his home...His wife released it after  his funeral.[/align]


----------



## muddyfingers (May 5, 2007)

I walk and dig in creeks alot after it rains, always in search of the next ig addition. And I do at times come across the occasional moccasin, I usually try not to bother them at all because I feel as if I am in there area so maybe I should leave them alone. 
 So on that note I need to put most of you on my list for people to call for saving helpless little creatures. Because when that 1 of every 10 or so snakes I come across decides to come see what I am up to I usually run and scream like a scared little girl. ( Just for the sake of whats left of my manhood) It's not that i have a problem with snakes, I just don't feel they need to be that close. 
                                                                                                   Willy


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Well, I am no authority on snakes, but it has always been my understanding that the Moccasins are very territorial concerning their staked out area and are known to protect it when they feel their space is being threatened. There seems to be some pretty well informed people on here lately concerning snakes, maybe they will pop in and put in their two cents worth about them.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------

